# Drive gear sheer pins on 81232?



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Happy snow day in the northeast!

Took my oldschool 832 for a spin and I love it!

Power steer functions worked perfectly the first time out but I was leaning on one wheel driving mostly for turning. 

Went out second time and right works left doesn't. Teeth are visually engaged but for some reason not spinning the wheel. 

I recently removed the wheels for new tires but didn't see sheer pins there. Are they buried in the transmission near the friction plate? Would one wheel.work and not the other? Just learning this season about these great machines so thanks in advance!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Sheer pins (bolts) go thru the shaft of the auger. You should have 4 and will see the bolt head on one side and the nut on the other side.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks got it!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you have lynch pins holding the wheels on? If so make sure they are both going thru the hole in the wheel hub. Do They look like this?



https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/BK_7251150?cid=paidsearch_shopping_dcoe_google&campaign=GSC-Agricultural-Industrial&campaign_id=11652138123&adgroup_id=112284480686&adtype=pla&gclid=Cj0KCQiA34OBBhCcARIsAG32uvOlaU27-v8tLQUGtR9qz2CmibT22KyJR8RhjjC18rW76hgacDtd7OgaAm7KEALw_wcB&


----------

